# How to repair a corrupt SWF File?



## mrintech (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Friends

Need help with a corrupt SWF file which belongs to one of mine friend. Here it is: *www.dropbox.com/s/08gkzqw5vhf4hpn/YMCA.swf

Can anyone help me in repairing the above file?

Thanks


----------



## justoutblog (Jul 6, 2012)

Usually swf animation files are not fixable, u need to re-render the file if it was created on flash , or if the person who uploaded the file has it working , he needs to re-upload and you need to re-download it ...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

justoutblog said:


> Usually swf animation files are not fixable, u need to re-render the file if it was created on flash , or if the person who uploaded the file has it working , he needs to re-upload and you need to re-download it ...



I uploaded the corrupt SWF file to Dropbox. It's corrupt from beginning 

Is this method works: Un-CorruptSwfFiles ?

I think I am doing something wrong OR the SWF file can't be recovered at all


----------

